# How To Spot A Furry



## Weretiger (Jan 25, 2009)

Im going to be moving away for a while, and was hoping to find a furry community in my new surroundings. What are some of the tell tell signs of a furry incogneto.

White Swan OR. Btw find me!


----------



## Holsety (Jan 25, 2009)

There are none, its either somewhat obvious (if they wear a tail/ears, collar, other sort of animal related things) or not at all >_>


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 25, 2009)

Weretiger said:


> Im going to be moving away for a while, and was hoping to find a furry community in my new surroundings. What are some of the tell tell signs of a furry incogneto.
> 
> White Swan OR. Btw find me!



Where are you moving to?


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 25, 2009)

they look like they've been sitting at a computer for weeks on end posting on fur affinity forums


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 25, 2009)

Ask them if they have stairs in their house


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 25, 2009)

They're usually in fursuits, but if that doesn't work, then look for the freaks with cat ears and tails.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 25, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24255

Hope that thread helps.


----------



## Nightweaver (Jan 26, 2009)

It's going to be hard to spot me then. I don't have any facial hair, I shower daily, have no stench, am not overweight, don't wear furry accessories in public, live independently of my parents, and actually can conduct myself in public with a certain level of decency.

So if you want to spot embarrassing assholes, then follow the above directions. If you want to spot furry fans you actually want to talk to for more than 5 seconds, look for people who look like me. :3


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 26, 2009)

Nightweaver said:


> It's going to be hard to spot me then. I don't have any facial hair, I shower daily, have no stench, am not overweight, don't wear furry accessories in public, live independently of my parents, and actually can conduct myself in public with a certain level of decency.



Then I'm afraid you're not a furry, I'm going to have to confiscate your licence  until the aforementioned issues have been rectified, especially the absence of a  neckbeard, I mean really, what's  catching your wayward foodstuffs, think of all the wasted cheetos crumbs D: .


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Jan 26, 2009)

well if they are wearing furry merchandises like a t-shirt of marty from circles or kevin of Carpediem then there is a good chance they are furries.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 26, 2009)

If you ask them "are you a furry" and they reply yes.


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 26, 2009)

pants.....dead give away


----------



## Jesie (Jan 26, 2009)

I agree, I'm often found in public without pants..


----------



## pheonix (Jan 26, 2009)

You should wear a pair of ears and see who reacts to it, I've done it. I miss those bunny ears.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 26, 2009)

Your moving out of this state? I congratulate you.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 26, 2009)

Nightweaver said:


> It's going to be hard to spot me then. I don't have any facial hair, I shower daily, have no stench, am not overweight, don't wear furry accessories in public, live independently of my parents, and actually can conduct myself in public with a certain level of decency.


^ I second that.



Whitenoise said:


> Then I'm afraid you're not a furry, I'm going to have to confiscate your licence until the aforementioned issues have been rectified, especially the absence of a neckbeard, I mean really, what's catching your wayward foodstuffs, think of all the wasted cheetos crumbs D: .



...*Hands  over licence*


----------



## Aden (Jan 26, 2009)

The ones that make a :3 face if you go outside wearing ears.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 26, 2009)

Aden said:


> The ones that make a :3 face if you go outside wearing ears.



Haha. That's a funny mental image.

If anybody can pick me out of a crowd for being a furry, they have skills. I look totally normal, honestly.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 26, 2009)

There is no real way to tell if a person is furrie or not from looking. Of all the people I know in real life who are furries, none of them are really obvious furs. 

Now sometimes if you accidentally stumble across a fur-meet in a public place...like the one a few weeks ago that I went to, where we met in a book store, and went to eat a place named Fire Ninja....you will probably notice collars, and tails on people.

Beyond that furs tend to look pretty ordinary during ordinary days. I myself might be slightly obvious...because it's winter and I'm wearing my hat from Pawstar to keep my head warm in this strange cold-snap that hit my area. You might connect my red collar, or any of them with bells to being furrie...but then again you might not. I don't like the usually furrie collar the tends to come from a pet store, and have tag on them. The ones a guy down the street makes are so much more comfortable and long lasting.

You can if you think someone is a furrie, try to casually bring it up. Zeke and some of my other friends in real life have found closet furs that way. We also found a fur at anime con because she was wearing a husky tail. That...was pretty obvious. Anime fans might wear cat tails and stuff...not dog tails like a husky tail.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 26, 2009)

If you find them in a Starbucks drawing anthros and after a short bit of casual conversation, things like "furbid" and stuff come up, you're probably on the right track.  *grins and pokes CAThulu*


----------



## Nargle (Jan 26, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Then I'm afraid you're not a furry, I'm going to have to confiscate your licence  until the aforementioned issues have been rectified, especially the absence of a  neckbeard, I mean really, what's  catching your wayward foodstuffs, think of all the wasted cheetos crumbs D: .



You and your neckbeards X3

To the OP: I'd suggest, if you meet someone who is an artist, to ask if you can check out their sketchbook. Lots of animal/anthro doodles is a tell-tale sign =3 If they don't draw, you can inquire about their interests in literature, movies and video games, and see if anything distinctly furry pops up. Or you could just cut to the chase and ask them if they like animals =3 Most furries would be happy to tell you about their favorite animal X3

If I were you, I'd wait until I became more then just acquaintances before inquiring about their interest in the fandom. Some people may be shy and not want to trust a complete stranger that might suddenly think poorly of them. Or you could just tell them you're a furry first, if they seem the type to accept it =3

Looking up local fur-meets and cons is another good option, too! Very direct n.n


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2009)

OP: yell "FURFAG" at the top of your lungs.  Whoever takes offense and complains is probably a furry.


----------



## coolkidex (Jan 26, 2009)

Orchestra said:


> Ask them if they have stairs in their house


Oh, i get it. Stairs. Pretty original!


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 27, 2009)

coolkidex said:


> Oh, i get it. Stairs. Pretty original!


You don't lurk, get out of my house.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 27, 2009)

Beats me, I just found out yesterday that my best friend in college is a furry 'cause he was showing me funny pics on his computer and I saw a minimized yiffstar page lol
Even though I'm not going to bother asking him about it, no reason I guess :|


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Jan 27, 2009)

I saw a guy walking down the street with ears and a tail on once, and the two of us stopped to walk across the same crosswalk.

Me:  "Hey!  Are you a furry?"
Him: "...Maybe."
Me:  "Cuz I am."
Him:  "Oh- then yes, definitely."


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 27, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Beats me, I just found out yesterday that my best friend in college is a furry 'cause he was showing me funny pics on his computer and I saw a minimized yiffstar page lol
> Even though I'm not going to bother asking him about it, no reason I guess :|


 
Hey, it gives you a good way to screw with his head if he ever bothers you about something x)


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 27, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Hey, it gives you a good way to screw with his head if he ever bothers you about something x)


 
lol its ok, he is a good friend of mine but I never thought he'd be a furry XD


----------



## sashadistan (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not sire there is a way. two of the guys I know IRL are the most normal looking guys out there.


----------



## mrfoxboy (Jan 27, 2009)

Nightweaver said:


> It's going to be hard to spot me then. I don't have any facial hair, I shower daily, have no stench, am not overweight, don't wear furry accessories in public, live independently of my parents, and actually can conduct myself in public with a certain level of decency.
> 
> So if you want to spot embarrassing assholes, then follow the above directions. If you want to spot furry fans you actually want to talk to for more than 5 seconds, look for people who look like me. :3


Almost same, but when I get my ears and my tail, I WILL be wearing them OFTEN in public, and, as I am only 16, i still live with my parents


----------



## mrfoxboy (Jan 27, 2009)

ChemicalWolf said:


> I saw a guy walking down the street with ears and a tail on once, and the two of us stopped to walk across the same crosswalk.
> 
> Me:  "Hey!  Are you a furry?"
> Him: "...Maybe."
> ...



Wish that happened. Oh well, a fox can dream.....


----------



## elidolente (Jan 27, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Beats me, I just found out yesterday that my best friend in college is a furry 'cause he was showing me funny pics on his computer and I saw a minimized yiffstar page lol
> Even though I'm not going to bother asking him about it, no reason I guess :|



lol, I am assuming your a furry too. If you both share the same interest (relatively), then you could strike up a conversation, found out how involved he is. Is he a fur fan? fur lifestyler? Just in it for the porn? etc., could lead to some interesting points in ur friendship. Me, I am a "lifestyler" in the sense that I have almost always been furry, i.e. had interest in anthromorhpic characters since I was 4 (probably before then, but can't remember past then . I don't look at yiff though, do you? if so, you and your best friend got A lot in common.

Also, I am chubby (not even nearly obess though, just mostly chubby), no neck-beard, still in high school, so still living with parents, I also shower regularly and only smell after I work out (Oh my gosh, some furries work out?!). I also dress nicely and care about how I look (besides my hair, once it grows to a certain length, there is no hair-syle that looks good on me). I am also a christian, and all those things combined, no one would ever guess I am a furry. Although, I do have my suspicions about others on the my football team...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 27, 2009)

I should have pointed this out in my earlier post...but just because someone is a furrie does not mean they automatically want to be friends with you. So keep that in mind.


----------



## Wolf Nanaki (Jan 27, 2009)

One good way to spot furries is if they're wearing a jacket with some animal design on it.

I met another fur just today at my school. We were both wearing wolf-related jackets.


----------



## Weretiger (Jan 27, 2009)

> Where are you moving to?


 
Going to job corps ftw.



> Visually the most pronounced physical traits of a furry are extreme obesity, and a prominent neckbeard which the furry uses to catch stray cheetos crumbs and other wayward food stuffs for later consumption, the neckbeard is present in both male and female members of the species.


 
Check my pic on mugshots 2 or 3 XP Sucka! Anyway that helps alot,


----------



## Nargle (Jan 27, 2009)

Orchestra said:


> Ask them if they have stairs in their house



I don' get it ;.;


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 28, 2009)

You can't tell if I am one if you met me..the stereotype that fits me in looks is more of the metalhead instead of furry. You wouldn't know unless I told you or asked.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 28, 2009)

elidolente said:


> lol, I am assuming your a furry too. If you both share the same interest (relatively), then you could strike up a conversation, found out how involved he is. Is he a fur fan? fur lifestyler? Just in it for the porn? etc., could lead to some interesting points in ur friendship. Me, I am a "lifestyler" in the sense that I have almost always been furry, i.e. had interest in anthromorhpic characters since I was 4 (probably before then, but can't remember past then . I don't look at yiff though, do you? if so, you and your best friend got A lot in common.
> 
> Also, I am chubby (not even nearly obess though, just mostly chubby), no neck-beard, still in high school, so still living with parents, I also shower regularly and only smell after I work out (Oh my gosh, some furries work out?!). I also dress nicely and care about how I look (besides my hair, once it grows to a certain length, there is no hair-syle that looks good on me). I am also a christian, and all those things combined, no one would ever guess I am a furry. Although, I do have my suspicions about others on the my football team...


 
Naw I'm not into yiff so I guess its no need to talk to him about it but what gets me is that he kept insisting me to read this comic Peter is the Wolf which is pretty good but he got me to look at the adult section which pretty much haves werewolfs plowing the crap out of each other...I just ignored those parts but how did he know I would atleast be interested in the comic and not be disgusted?  It seems that he might know I'm one as well.

On that note I have another friend that share the exact same interests as him including the comic, he could very well be a furry too, I seem to find furries without even trying


----------



## WishingStar (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll tell you how to spot a furry! *bad pun in 3... 2... 1...*

You have to get a nice, broad marker of your favourite colour (or their favourite colour), make sure to have a friend hold them down, and stipple spots all over them! 

WAH-Wuuuuuh!


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I don' get it ;.;


PM me, it's not safe here.

:>


----------



## silver_foxfang (Jan 28, 2009)

i think u shuld just say somthing about furrys my frend didnt know i was a furry but then he spoke about them then i sorta froze up then  he told me some stuff about furrys then i just spilled out evry thing i knew about furrys for the next 13 minits 
and i think he might have taged me cuz my defensiv atitude


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 28, 2009)

Really the surefire way of finding a furry is at a furmeet or convention.
Unless of course people start wearing name tags with "Hello I'm <insert name>. I'm a furry!"

Or if there was a Anthropomorphic Anonymous, although this would cause a conflict as possibly both furries and Anonymous might meet at the same place.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 28, 2009)

It's weird, everyone here says they don't look like a furry in public, but I'm VERY obviously furry in public. Hell, even my mom asked me if I was a furry before I even knew what it was! I'm obsessed with dogs, I talk about them non-stop. My sketchbooks are filled with animals and anthros and fantasy creatures, barely any humans to speak of. I act sort of like a dog (And I have since I was a toddler O.O) like, I'll bark and yip, hang out my tongue, put my hands on my head like they're ears, and wag my butt like I have a tail. And finally, I always show up at school with random furry sewn things, like animal pillows and plushies I've made, and even ear hats and tails! I also run around my house all the time in a tail, and I've done so in public. 

**Shrugs** No one thinks I'm creepy, no one accuses me of raping animals, and I've never even heard anyone say the word "furfag" outside of the internet. In fact, people always compliment me on my anthro drawings and sewn projects, and frequently tell me I'm cute because of the way I act XD If you were to see me (Or talk to me for 5 minutes if I'm not wearing ears or a tail) then you'd probably figure it out pretty quickly. If not, well, I may be getting a green leather collar with a jingle bell on it soon, so maybe that would make it even more obvious? XD


----------



## The Wave (Jan 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I don' get it ;.;


 
I don't get it either. stairs in house?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 28, 2009)

AHAHAHA None of you shall know except Nargle


----------



## Nargle (Jan 28, 2009)

Orchestra said:


> AHAHAHA None of you shall know except Nargle


C=<


----------



## Weretiger (Jan 30, 2009)

> **Shrugs** No one thinks I'm creepy, no one accuses me of raping animals, and I've never even heard anyone say the word "furfag" outside of the internet. In fact, people always compliment me on my anthro drawings and sewn projects, and frequently tell me I'm cute because of the way I act XD If you were to see me (Or talk to me for 5 minutes if I'm not wearing ears or a tail) then you'd probably figure it out pretty quickly. If not, well, I may be getting a green leather collar with a jingle bell on it soon, so maybe that would make it even more obvious? XD


My guess is that your a girl, its not a creepy or dirty when the ladys do it.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 30, 2009)

Orchestra said:


> AHAHAHA None of you shall know except Nargle


I know it. Hint- furs stay in basements, and basements are down, so where do the stairs lead?


I may have found a furry. Conversation we had: (jacob is suspect, jesse is bystander)
*me*: "Hey, know what a furry is?"
*Jacob*: *silence*
*Jesse*: "I know what beastiality is! hahahahaha!"
*me*: "Furry is not beastiality... mostly."
*Jacob*: "If 'furry' is beastiality, I don't _want_  to know what it is."
After this, he starts commenting (nicely) on my leather-ish shoes and faux-fur jacket. And then starts saying that he may adopt a tiger in a few years. That's right. A _tiger_. 

Silence at question + liking of fur + liking of animal he resembles = closet fur, no?


----------



## The Wave (Jan 30, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> I know it. Hint- furs stay in basements, and basements are down, so where do the stairs lead?
> 
> 
> I may have found a furry. Conversation we had: (jacob is suspect, jesse is bystander)
> ...


 I know enough, I don't want to know more. '

and I would suspect Jacob is fur too. but it may not, he may just like fur and tigers.
either of those, or he doesn't know he's a fur yet.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 30, 2009)

likely the latter, in my opinion.

I wonder when/if he'll join the fandom..


----------



## The Wave (Jan 30, 2009)

it will be nice if he joins the fandom.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah... there aren't too many tigers here, are there?


----------



## The Wave (Jan 30, 2009)

no there aren't. I see mostly foxes and wolves.


----------



## timfiredog (Jan 30, 2009)

around here it is easy. A few of us have tatoos that give us away. Some, like myself, have tail just about everywhere but at work.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 30, 2009)

timfiredog said:


> around here it is easy. A few of us have tatoos that give us away. Some, like myself, have tail just about everywhere but at work.



 Like these geniuses here :V .


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 31, 2009)

walk around with a dog, and watch the people who look at the dog.  If they look at the dog and start drooling in that OMFG can I take that home and.......


thats a furry.


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 31, 2009)

if they don't walk on their heels furry, if they walk on their heels notafurry


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 31, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Like these geniuses here :V .



holy shit. I OMG WTF LOL'D!!!11!1!11


EDIT: happy 700th post to meee!


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 2, 2009)

they walk as if they're trying to swish a tail behind them


----------



## Nargle (Feb 2, 2009)

Weretiger said:


> My guess is that your a girl, its not a creepy or dirty when the ladys do it.



Maybe that's because typical ladies don't do creepy or dirty things? Not saying males do, though. Males don't have to be creepy. There's nothing creepy about liking animals, drawing them, and occasionally wearing furry-type things. I even have a few male furry friends, and they don't creep me out the least. But if they actually started doing creepy things, like talking about how they are sexually attracted to dogs or walking around in gross, smelly, budget fursuits, that's a different story.

Plus, I've met my fair share of creepy ladies, too =/

Maybe, also, it's the whole "overweight, bad-hygiene, poor social skills" stereotype, too. Typically the "normal" male furries tend to keep to themselves and use tact as to not be imposing. But the more socially awkward ones like to just blurt it all out for everyone to hear, and they make the rest look bad?

Anyways, I still think it has little to do with the gender, and more to do with the behavior. If you're creepy in the first place, you'll be creepy as a furry, and vice-versa.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 2, 2009)

Lyxen said:


> if they don't walk on their heels furry, if they walk on their heels notafurry



....
i do that when i'm outside without shoes D:
crusty heels are icky.


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 2, 2009)

If they are a gay guy who likes animals they are furry.

If they are a nerdy girl who likes animals and gay guys, they're furry.

(This statement is subject to being false and/or bullshit.)


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 2, 2009)

the girl one would be true for sparkledogs and weeaboos.
which is just as bad as a furhuur.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 3, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Like these geniuses here :V .


 
HOLY SHIT, BABY FURS!!!1!


----------



## Weretiger (Feb 5, 2009)

> Anyways, I still think it has little to do with the gender, and more to do with the behavior. If you're creepy in the first place, you'll be creepy as a *furry*, and vice-versa


 
yea i suppose so, but keep in mind i have never met a furry in person. It would be great to go to one of your towns and see the public furry in its habitat. 
Oh and took the furry poll and shows "atm" 21% of furrys are girls. LAME!


----------



## MaxCoyote (Feb 5, 2009)

Dooood you'd NEVER spot me out as furry. I look totally normal.  Well... sorta.  I work with alot of close minded bigots, so for the sake of my career, I have to conform and stay in the closet.  Sad but true.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 5, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Like these geniuses here :V .




Every time i see this pic I cant help but think "what was the look on the tattoo artists face when they asked for those?"


----------



## cern (Feb 5, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> Every time i see this pic I cant help but think "what was the look on the tattoo artists face when they asked for those?"


Well, the tattoo artist apparently had no qualms about putting pictures of them up on his/her website... o_______o


----------



## MaxCoyote (Feb 5, 2009)

cern said:


> Well, the tattoo artist apparently had no qualms about putting pictures of them up on his/her website... o_______o



Being a person with tattoos, that's nothing from the stories i've heard when I got my last few. 

Personally, I thought the full chest tattoo of Al Davis was far more repulsive then those two baby furs. 






Yes, someone tattoo'ed that man's picture actual size on their chest. Wish I had a picture of it.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 5, 2009)

that's way hotter than two shittypiss diaper fags ):


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 5, 2009)

cern said:


> Well, the tattoo artist apparently had no qualms about putting pictures of them up on his/her website... o_______o



The picture's from the ED :V .


----------

